# Use SECOP SC15MLX to make a Silent Air Compressor (Project Help)



## Authorleon (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello, first can I say thank you for making this forum. I really do appreciated and thanks to all the people that made this happen.

I love building quite a few things and I know the necessity of an air compressor.

My existing air compressor is way too loud and as I do not have a garage, I have to keep it indoors.

I have just recently acquired a SECOP SC15MLX (Manual)

I had a look through the technical special occasion and unfortunately are not the brightest ball when it comes to this stuff.

My idea is to convert my existing air compressor (25L Tank) And use the SECOP SC15MLX.

I have started up the motor and it seems to be working perfectly.

I will get some photos very soon.

*The first thing I have to addresses: must I change the oil inside? I believe this unit is quite new but it was used in a refrigerator before.*

My idea is to progress with this post and with your help to get the air compressor working perfectly.

Thank you all


----------



## Authorleon (Mar 8, 2021)

Here are the images of the compressor.


----------



## B Mann (Feb 14, 2021)

Since there are no replies yet, I will try... A refrigerator compressor is not the best for compressing air. It has a very small pump. It would be a lot quieter, but it will take quite a while to build pressure and have a very long recovery. I am not sure what you need the air for. If it will be large enough for what you need. 

If I am not mistaken, you also need a check valve. When the pump shuts off, the pressure will try to spin it backwards.


----------



## Authorleon (Mar 8, 2021)

B Mann said:


> Since there are no replies yet, I will try... A refrigerator compressor is not the best for compressing air. It has a very small pump. It would be a lot quieter, but it will take quite a while to build pressure and have a very long recovery. I am not sure what you need the air for. If it will be large enough for what you need.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, you also need a check valve. When the pump shuts off, the pressure will try to spin it backwards.


Hello,

Thank you for the information. I am going to use an existing air compressor which has a very loud motor. Something like 82 dB. It already has a pump shut-off system a check valve.

I understand it can be very slow but my applications are for pneumatics/Robotics hobby type things. Using my existing air compressor is quite annoying as it is too loud. 

the next step is picking the appropriate oil.

I have been reading up everything on this particular website:









HVACR Tech Tip: What Every Technician Ought to Know About Refrigeration Oils | Parker Sporlan


Here is some information concerning refrigeration oils that every HVACR technician will find useful. Oil types Mineral – a by-product in the...




blog.parker.com





As I am not going to use the pump with in a refrigerator loop, maybe I can use a different oil which can be better, and in my case cleaner but I am not quite sure.

I have watched this video: 




It appears they are using regular engine oil. 

As I will be using this air compressor indoors. I need to find the best oil which is going to be as hygienic as possible, if that is even possible.


----------



## B Mann (Feb 14, 2021)

If you are going to use engine oil, Use a synthetic. It is thinner and the pumps seem to run easier. As far as robotics go, they do not use very much air at all. So you probably will be ok with a tiny pump. Good luck. I would like to see how it turns out.


----------



## Authorleon (Mar 8, 2021)

B Mann said:


> If you are going to use engine oil, Use a synthetic. It is thinner and the pumps seem to run easier. As far as robotics go, they do not use very much air at all. So you probably will be ok with a tiny pump. Good luck. I would like to see how it turns out.


hello.

Thank you very much for the information. I know the pot might be small buts it is far quieter than a lot of air compressors. 

Regarding heat, I'm not sure that will be an issue to be honest because the thing weighs about 15KG and the metal casing is fantastic for dispersing heat. 

I will keep you fully updated. And thank you very much.

as per the video my previous post. You can see this guy has everything working quite well. 

thanks again


----------

